# pro hunter breach plug problems



## Peck (Feb 1, 2004)

Has any one had any problems with their pro hunter breach plug? I took the plug out to clean the gun. After re- installing the plug, the gun will not close. It is as if the plug is not deep enough into the gun. The primer ejector bottoms out before the gun closes. I have always wrestled with the plug. To my knowledge it will only go in one way, with the word "up" at the top. What am I overlooking?
Thanks


----------



## TurboGN87 (Nov 3, 2004)

Is your ez primer extractor thing aligned straight? Make sure it is straight up and not tilted to the side from when you removed breech plug and try to push it into the breech plug before closing the barrel to help it get moving maybe?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peck (Feb 1, 2004)

Yes, the slot is straight in line with the extractor. The extractor fits in the slot perfectly. As you close the gun the extractor bottoms out before the gun closes.
Very frustrating.


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

The biggest things I have noticed with mine is it takes some getting used to as far as learning how to line up the breach plug. Its got to go in a certain way or it doesn't screw in far enough. Secondly the area for the extractor has to line up as well. I am guessing you are not getting the breach plug in far enough. Hope this helps. Enjoy the gun its awesome. I love mine.


----------



## Peck (Feb 1, 2004)

I took the rubber o ring off the plug and the thing works perfect. You are correct, the plug is not going in far enough. I cannot get it to engage at the proper depth with the o ring on. I would guess that it engages 1 thread off. 
I soaked the plug in hoppe's gun cleaner over night to clean out the bh209 powder residue. Does anyone think this caused the o ring to swell?


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

I'm sure you are probably doing this but are you sticking the plug in about 90 degrees to the left and then inserting it all the way in? The o ring shouldn't swell.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Is the extractor in the right position? Remove the screw that allows you to remove the extractor, then remove it and see if the rifle closes properly. Check the hex screw under the hammer and make sure that the back breech is seated and tight. Your hinge pin is in right?

It took me a couple times with mine and after having the Encore for so long, to push in hard while turning it. I have mine in my hands, trying to identify what your problem may be. Yes, UP goes up and then it turns a 1/4 turn to seat it.

When you remove the extractor, make sure that there is a 90 degree angle to it. I know a person that did not have his breech plug installed/lined up correctly and when he tried to close the action, he bent the extractor. If my memory serves me correctly (questionable) I think he had a problem like you've described. He was very careful and bent his back to 90 degrees. He's since, picked up a new extractor.


----------



## Peck (Feb 1, 2004)

All of those possibilities check out ok. When the plug is installed it sticks out about 1/16 inch beyond the barrel.
If it were seated in properly I do not believe it would stick out past the barrel. Something is stopping the plug from engaging at the proper depth.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Just checked mine and its flush.

Can't remember your first post (late and age or, age and late) but, if its always given you problems, you might want to check another breech plug out. Any friends with a Pro Hunter that you could try theirs?


----------



## Peck (Feb 1, 2004)

I am going to get a Buddie to bring his over tomorrow.
I am starting to think there may be a burr somewhere keeping it from engaging properly. It has always been difficult to install.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Peck said:


> *I took the rubber o ring off the plug and the thing works perfect.* You are correct, the plug is not going in far enough. I cannot get it to engage at the proper depth with the o ring on. I would guess that it engages 1 thread off.
> I soaked the plug in hoppe's gun cleaner over night to clean out the bh209 powder residue. Does anyone think this caused the o ring to swell?


Dang, it must be late...........

You're probably right about it being one thread off. I know on mine, I have to push like hell to get it in the proper position to rotate it.

Push harder...............


----------



## Peck (Feb 1, 2004)

I finally got the thing in. Encore was right, "push like hell"
For some reason you have to stand on the plug to get it to seat to the proper depth before making the 1/4 turn. It has always been hard to do. I think I may have a slight bur or the tolerances are too tight. I may have T/C look at it after season is over.
Thanks much


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Peck said:


> I finally got the thing in. Encore was right, "push like hell"
> For some reason you have to stand on the plug to get it to seat to the proper depth before making the 1/4 turn. It has always been hard to do. I think I may have a slight bur or the tolerances are too tight. I may have T/C look at it after season is over.
> Thanks much


Good to wake up this morning and find that you got it.  I think that the breech plug probably goes in that hard to form a better seal with the "O" ring. I've only shot my new Pro Hunter a couple times but, each time cleaning it, I know I had to put some power behind it, when installing the breech plug.

My buddy that got the deal on his Pro Hunter, has to push hard to get his to seat properly also. I think that the "O" ring obviously creates the concern making the seal.


----------



## Peck (Feb 1, 2004)

You are correct. I am kind of glad it is that way. 
I know I am getting a good seal.
Thanks again


----------

